# sigma 18-35 1.8



## Stormchase (Jul 23, 2015)

Anyone use it? Is it as good as I am hearing?
I just wish it was an EF mount


----------



## jaomul (Jul 23, 2015)

I use it in Nikon. It's good. Should be pretty much as good on Canon. I will say it has limited use unless you shoot wide regularly.


----------



## PaulWog (Jul 26, 2015)

Extremely good lens, I used it on Nikon... but I did sell it to switch to full frame.

You might want to test it out first and see if you find it focuses consistently enough for you. The reviews will say one thing or another, but I found that was its weak point (that and I had some play to my focus ring -- I think I was the only one out there with that issue though).


----------



## goob4114 (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't think you'd want it in a EF mount anyway.  It was specifically designed for crop sensors, so I'm pretty sure you'd have some REALLY heavy vignetting on a full frame, and by the time you cropped it all out, you'd have....well a crop sensor picture!!!


----------



## Be Someone Photography (Oct 26, 2015)

I really want to rent this lens and try it out at a concert. Since I am a concert photographer, I really need a large aperture lens so this one seems like a good bang for the buck. Plus the reviews are banging.


----------

